# Fixing curve horizon (lens correction?



## AfroKen (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, I'm all about questions today.  

In Photoshop CS, what's the best way to fix a curved horizon?  I shot some stuff in Death Valley with an 18mm, and I have a curved horizon that I'd like to fix in some of the photos.  Note that I am not asking how to make a horizon level, which I do know how to do.  Thanks.

This tutorial states how to do it in CS3, but I do not have this in CS.  But nonetheless, 'cuz I'm a supremely nice guy, I'm gonna post it here so others can learn.  It's basically Filter > Distort > Lens Correction.  Here's the video:


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2010)

You can try the crop tool in "Perspective" mode too. Turn on the grid display to help see what you're doing and move the corner handles to straighten things up.


----------



## AfroKen (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks.  Couldn't find that one.  But I think I figured it out.  Filter > Spherize.  Then use something like -10 or thereabouts in "Normal Mode".


----------

